# countdown to malipo disappointment



## streetmorrisart (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey, anyone care to place a bet on how long it takes for me to blast that? 

I'm not having a good parvi year, so I'm tempted to douse it with some isopropyl right now to save myself the anticipation. Micranthum buds, armeniacum, Norito--the mealies won across the board, even with a fair amount of vigilance on my part, and I just cleaned some off of this bud. Overall, the plants won't appear infested, then, when I'm out-of-town for a few days, bam! I'm doing the systemic thing at present, but it's been less effectual for these guys than the rest so far...I guess because I like them more. 

Back to watering. I'm only going to be gone Monday-Friday this week, so that shouldn't be enough to do it. 

Yours truly,

Debbie Downer


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2008)

It's the right time of year to set a spike on malipoense for a spring blooming.

Try a small top dress of bone meal now.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 26, 2008)

I hate how bugs love parvi buds!
I have just manually picked out the mealies in the past and the plant bloomed fine.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 26, 2008)

how long ago did you apply the systemic? which one did you use? it will often take up to a few weeks for it to work plus, depending on which one is used, one may have to be very careful watering so as not to flush it out...


----------



## Candace (Oct 26, 2008)

My last malipoense blast took 6-7 months:< The bud formed and then the spike grew sloooowly and then it blasted. Grrrr. So, not to be a double Debbie Downer but you may have a long wait.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah, things that grow slowly, especially flower spikes/buds may never have enough systemic insecticide in them to kill the bugs. unless you use some of the spray systemic that if you spray on one side of a leaf it will go through to the other. I think candace knows the right type from earlier posts. other thing might be to repot it now, take the plant to where you can blast it with fine water out of small nozzle, then dip in orthene. I don't hate many things, but mealybugs are up there.. also having a malipo blast after forever, a few years in a row plus the last time also being drained by mealys. just keep blasting the outside with water and nuke the bugs with whatever looks nasty :fight:
** disclaimer - that isn't a professional suggestion for chemical application, just talking to myself (need to protect my spray permit)

you could stick the plant where it is really chilly - I think that's often why malip blasts from what I've read (too warm). maybe the cold would make the bugs ill as well


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2008)

I also heard from a county extension pest expert that systemics aren't carried up through flower stems and flowers. Just leaves and roots, so you really relying on diligence and contact repeat applications to keep the mealies out of the spikes.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 26, 2008)

Interesting thoughts across the board--thanks.

I'll just say that I'm really pushing the limits of what I ought to be fooling around with indoors--I've been treating things for just under a month. I think bone meal in the bedroom might be the last straw, but it and others do get oyster shell--being awoken by a burst of tiny suns in the way of CFLs on a timer is already pushing it. 

I remember that Candace and felt pretty bad for you. So disappointing. This won't be the first time this plant has blasted on me if it does. It's probably a big fluctuation in humidity that'll do it. I can't ask my neighbors to fill the tanks for me while I'm gone--they always ask what they can do for the plants, but have fear in their eyes that I'm going to suggest anything! 

Diligence will in fact be what I try for, as per usual.


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> Interesting thoughts across the board--thanks.
> 
> I'll just say that I'm really pushing the limits of what I ought to be fooling around with indoors--I've been treating things for just under a month. I think bone meal in the bedroom might be the last straw, but it and others do get oyster shell



Blood meal is the stinky stuff. Bone meal doesn't smell and supplies a burst of phosphorus to support energetic needs, like blooming.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 26, 2008)

My bad! You're totally right--my mom uses this for bulbs...had morphed them into one in my mind.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 26, 2008)

Robin, I'm with ya. I just noticed a bud on one of my armeniacums that I've never seen bloom. Was one of my first. Got it from Joe Kunich at Bloomfield circa 1998. It is several growths, two or three mature, with the bonus ones coming out the pot's drainage holes. It has tried to bloom a couple times, but never made it that far. I'll race you...

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2008)

As discussed [to death] at the Slipper Symposium, systemics require repeat treatment, and then a change to another method to get rid of pests that have survived and built up resistance. Good Luck.


----------



## swamprad (Oct 30, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Robin, I'm with ya. I just noticed a bud on one of my armeniacums that I've never seen bloom. Was one of my first. Got it from Joe Kunich at Bloomfield circa 1998. It is several growths, two or three mature, with the bonus ones coming out the pot's drainage holes. It has tried to bloom a couple times, but never made it that far. I'll race you...
> 
> -Ernie



You weren't supposed to tell me if that armeniacum (which I almost bought from you) budded!! Grrrr.....


----------



## Ernie (Oct 30, 2008)

swamprad said:


> You weren't supposed to tell me if that armeniacum (which I almost bought from you) budded!! Grrrr.....



No, that was 'Shirley', and someone else bought her. This is ('Golden Emperor' X sib). 

-Ernie


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 30, 2008)

Good luck...


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 31, 2008)

Have patience!!!

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Robin, I'm with ya. I just noticed a bud on one of my armeniacums that I've never seen bloom. Was one of my first. Got it from Joe Kunich at Bloomfield circa 1998. It is several growths, two or three mature, with the bonus ones coming out the pot's drainage holes. It has tried to bloom a couple times, but never made it that far. I'll race you...
> 
> -Ernie


Hello Ernie,
Put it someplace cold and bright, and I'll bet it will do better. I mean cold.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2008)

you know, stores sell a material called 'tanglefoot' to keep caterpillars and such from climbing up trees and chomping on them. I wonder if you segregated the plants in bud so that they weren't touching each other and used a water sprayer or can of compressed air that photographers use to clean things without touching them to remove all the bugs around the bud and upper stem, and then place a large ring of tanglefoot around the spike so that more bugs can't climb up. worth a try


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 31, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Robin, I'm with ya. I just noticed a bud on one of my armeniacums that I've never seen bloom. Was one of my first. Got it from Joe Kunich at Bloomfield circa 1998. It is several growths, two or three mature, with the bonus ones coming out the pot's drainage holes. It has tried to bloom a couple times, but never made it that far. I'll race you...
> 
> -Ernie



I've been in beautiful Canada and only checking my email so I just saw this, but sure! I've got two armeniacum (same plant really)--I potted up five of the growths in a wooden slat basket this summer and now have two fans growing out the sides, but the growth that broke off in the process is now two in an air cone pot. They get very chilled in winter via a crack in the window and I throw two comforters on for us! I lost those buds for now though. Next year we'll try again as they're growing well--maybe if I'm gone less or explain to a friend how to water them and share a bottle of wine. If your armeniacum works out this year I think you know you'll beat my malipo! Too tall and slow. Best of luck!


----------



## baodai (Oct 31, 2008)

If you don't care much about leaf (i'm one of them), increase temperature then you get your bloom faster. 
BD


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 15, 2008)

So far so good I guess (no, Candace, I'm not getting my hopes up just yet):


----------



## Candace (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like you're going to see this one bloom!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 15, 2008)

Robin, I don't mean to jinks you but it looks like you made it. Lets hope so. I also have two about that far along. Lets hope we can both post some photos of flowers.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine is as tall now! Great!

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 15, 2008)

:clap: WOO-PEE!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2008)

Interesting discussion. I'll have to keep the "too warm" idea in mind.

Good luck, Robin.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, my avatar is no lie--this really is my favorite. I should have more malipoense, but I don't (for now). This one was a special gift from a friend at an Ann Arbor Orchid Society Christmas party several years ago; I don't have a tag, but I'm 99.9% it is a Ratcliffe cross that I won't do justice with my culture, especially the first time around. I appreciate the votes of convidence, though I truly meant it when I said I wasn't getting my hopes up! I've been even more vigilant than usual in respect to its conditions, but, as much as I've modified my living arrangments for my plants, I'm just a glorified windowsill grower. I have not put the heat on once yet this year; being in a large apartment complex means that a fair amount of warmth comes in under the door. It all insures a nice drop in temps during the cooler months and we have plenty of comfortors...and snuggly cats. Rarely a shiver during the day while at my drawing board, so I doubt too many plants are unhappy either.


----------



## swamprad (Dec 15, 2008)

Robin, that is a beautiful spike! I am rooting for it! I have a big, fine malipo with lovely leaves and multiple growths that I am going to show this photo to! Best of luck to you, and I look forward to a photo of a beautiful bloom very soon!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking good Robin! Here's mine:


----------



## Scott Ware (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations on getting to this point! My own reckless history of damage and destruction brings a thought to mind. You are so close - might it not be a good idea to stake now - not only to support the inflorescence upright when it flowers but to help avoid potential physical damage? There is no doubt in my mind you are more careful than I am, but what a shame it would be to avoid the ferocious livestock all this time only to have the stem or bud break off by accident.


----------



## Elena (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed :clap:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 16, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looking good Robin! Here's mine:



So graceful--thank you! The buds and growth patterns of inflorescences (especially paphs) are beautiful in their own right. 



Scott Ware said:


> Congratulations on getting to this point! My own reckless history of damage and destruction brings a thought to mind. You are so close - might it not be a good idea to stake now - not only to support the inflorescence upright when it flowers but to help avoid potential physical damage? There is no doubt in my mind you are more careful than I am, but what a shame it would be to avoid the ferocious livestock all this time only to have the stem or bud break off by accident.



I don't discount that this is sensible advice at this stage, but I still probably won't. I think about it from time to time for the taller growers, but then STILL don't. It's not laziness...more an issue of personal aesthetics. I really enjoy the natural growth patterns of all of them. But, you don't have to mourn with me if I bust it! The cats leave them alone, if you can imagine such a thing. The only thing I've ever seen the one freak out over is cymbidium leaves, but he's easily "reasoned with" if another toy is produced.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2008)

That's a beautiful photo, Tom!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 14, 2009)

How long this last stage is taking is just comical really. It's going to be very small-featured but with nice markings. Oh well. Once I enjoy it for a bit, it will be lovingly repotted, given a nice layer of crushed oyster shell and coached along to a better second blooming.


----------



## Elena (Feb 14, 2009)

Finally! The markings so strong and dense.

Is it a first flowering for this plant?


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 14, 2009)

It is, Elena. I figure if I treat it well the shape will be better next time around.


----------



## Elena (Feb 14, 2009)

Fingers crossed that a bigger plant will result in a bigger flower!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2009)

hey, congratulations! looks nice no matter however large it is or isn't... when a recent speaker came to town they had a large malipoensis in bud, but the cost was quite a bit over what I wanted to part with


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2009)

Robin, is it all the way open? I bet it will get larger as it opens more. It looks quite nice, actually.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 14, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Robin, is it all the way open? I bet it will get larger as it opens more. It looks quite nice, actually.



Thanks, Dot.  It's most of the way there; I know it'll puff up a little but retain some other issues. That's o.k. though--I'm not in a place mentally where I can't enjoy it as-is...I appreciate both the best and what I'm able to bloom myself.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 15, 2009)

very nice 'City'-malipo picture, and great bloom!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

Nicely colored!!!

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 15, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> hey, congratulations! looks nice no matter however large it is or isn't...


:clap: :clap: I agree!! It bloomed!! Nice going!


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2009)

That's really a pretty nice flower. Congratulations.:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice bloom and enjoy the fragrance. I seem to notice also that they improve as the plant size gets larger.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh for sure--unless you're really hardcore it doesn't make sense to not give everything a second chance. And I have to admit I don't cull my plants anyway, on account of I'm weak! But thanks guys--and because it's just too funny, at least to me, here it is next to my delenatii which is just getting started on this year's blooming:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 15, 2009)

wow, a strong delenatii you have there!!! 3 spikes 5 blooms, buds!? Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 15, 2009)

Great blooms Robin! Congrats!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 15, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> wow, a strong delenatii you have there!!! 3 spikes 5 blooms, buds!? Jean



Yes. And, brat that I am, I was annoyed by all three not being doubles. It had one spike with two blossoms the first year, two with four total last...you see where this should have gone! It's my fault though. I've lost some of the previously-bloomed growths to some mealie bug action, so it's not as strong as it was. The lemony fragrance is spectacular though! The malipoense hasn't begun smelling yet, though I of course hope it does.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 15, 2009)

That malio has fantastic webbing Robin. It looks awardable from where I'm setting! just awsome.


----------



## swamprad (Feb 16, 2009)

The malipo is beautiful Robin, congratulations. And I really enjoyed the shot with the delenatii, I had no idea malipoense was so much bigger than delenatii!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 16, 2009)

I love the intense pattern on the petals. Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2009)

I just don't see what's wrong with it.


----------



## Elena (Feb 16, 2009)

I think that the second picture gives a much better idea of if the flower which looks great. And the delenatii with 5 buds/flowers, wow!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 17, 2009)

Kudos to you Robin for flowering it so well. It does have intense markings - very nice. 

My double spiked plant pictured earlier in the thread didn't fair so well - I lost both buds due to not enough air movement and therefore, rot. Ah well, just a couple more years and I'll try again!


----------

